# Planet Express Ship model?



## Toecutter (Sep 3, 2006)

I know there is a resin kit, which isn't very big. And a few toys from around 2000. But with the series continuing, I'd really like to see a large scale model come out. A nice one. There's already a decent-sized ship from Galaxy Quest, so Futurama is long overdue. Anyone have any knowledge of a new Planet Express Ship coming soon?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Besides the Skyhook kit, I'm not aware of any others. Sorry.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

The only other one I know about is the paper kit:
http://papercraft.wikidot.com/papercraft:planet-express-ship


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd be willing to make a resin kit of this in two foot scale with landing gear, and a retractable ramp with steps molded into it with decals, but this would have to wait for the four foot X-wing I'm mastering right now to be finished. Plus, it would have to be a VERY popular item in demand for me to consider buying the silcone, and resin for it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^ any estimate of what the price for a 2 footer would be? or am I misreading what two foot scale means?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry, I meant two feet long from stem to stern (front to back). I think this would be big enough for a good size, and still fits on a shelf. $125.00 sounds like a good deal to me, but this would have to be cast in two hollow halves (upper, and lower) for a cockpit, and detailing.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that sounds pretty good. Lord knows I've paid more for less.
need any painting templates for it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, two feet is WAY too big for this! It's just a cartoon ship, not a must-have classic film ship.

Something around ONE foot long would be just fine by me, and fit nicely on my shelves amid the 200 other models on display.


----------



## roboterkampf (Jun 29, 2010)

No no - I would KILL for a 2 foot Planet Express ship. Please consider me interested!


----------



## jfleisher (Sep 5, 2002)

I'd kill for either a 1 or 2 footer...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm with John P. on this one--a 2' model for a ship with so little surface detail is excessive. 1' would be more than enough to faithfully replicate the minimal detail and the landing gear. Not that it's ever gonna happen...


----------



## issicus (Sep 25, 2012)

I am looking for a Planet Express Ship model , is the skyhook one still my best bet? I take it Dyonisis never made one.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Good news everyone! The Planet Express is back in production at Skyhook. It now comes in two versions, in flight and one with landing gear deployed with a new base!

http://www.skyhookmodels.com/order-planet_express_gear down.htm


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not offended by their offering. I just don't have the time, or resources available to get this off the ground right away. I was unaware that they even offered a Planet Express model to begin with. This was more of a passing fancy at the time, somewhat of a tribute for the fans of the show.

I'm still in the process of ID'ing parts for the four foot (X-wing) beast. Now that www.studioscale.com is down I can't use the kit scans to match up parts for this. I'll have to go that alone, and hope that I can get some help with this, or forgo the project altogether. This would be a waste since I have a lot of time, and money along with vested interest from other people tied up in it! If, and that's a HUGE IF - I ever get the other projects done, maybe then I'll entertain the idea of making a two foot version available, or maybe something a little smaller around 18" inches long for anyone who wants something bigger without being too big for their shelf space. 

~ Chris​


----------

